# Robins' "Concert" Schedule



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Here is an interesting question and answer concerning the times of day and the amount of time Robins spend in song, that appeared in the Science section of yesterday's New York Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/05/03/science/03qna.html

Linda


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Interesting indeed  
Thanks


----------

